# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζήτηση BB link Ν. Προάστια (Παλαιό Φάληρο,Νέα Σμύρνη).

## johnsama

Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB link στην περιοχή Π.Φαλήρου και Ν. Σμύρνης ή και σε περιοχές κοντά στο Π. Φάληρο.Μέχρι τώρα ήμουν client αλλά επειδή όλοι οι κόμβοι που διέθεταν AP το κατέβασαν, θέλω να κάνω BB link.Ο εξοπλισμός που ήδη διαθέτω ειναι routerboard 133,2 κάρτες routerboard R52 και μια κεραία grid 5Ghz.To πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται το RB133 με winbox και για αυτό ζητώ τη βοήθεια όποιου θέλει να κάνουμε link.Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο maddog571998 #8329.

----------


## mikemtb

Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να πετάξεις το 133, η άστο για κάνα access point μέσα στο σπίτι!!! 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## johnsama

> Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να πετάξεις το 133, η άστο για κάνα access point μέσα στο σπίτι!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Δυστυχως δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παρω αλλο routerboard.Ακομα και την κεραια μου τη χαρισε ενας κομβουχος απο τα Πατησια.Γιατι λες οτι δεν κανει το 133 για BB link;

----------


## mikemtb

Γιατί μόλις πάρει τα ~600 routes θα κλαταρει, σχεδόν δεν θα μπορείς να μπες! Πόσο μάλλον να σηκώσει και κίνηση! 
Βέβαια δεν χάνεις κάτι να το βάλεις, απλά να το έχεις υπ'όψιν! 
Καλή μέρα καλή βδομάδα να εχουμε!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να πετάξεις το 133, η άστο για κάνα access point μέσα στο σπίτι!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Δε μπορώ παρα να συμφωνήσω.Σαν client, οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα έμενε εντός του κόμβου σου. Στην ουσία δεν επηρέαζες κανένα.Τώρα αν θές να είσαι και πάλι τερματικός με ενα facelift στους 5GHz όλα καλά.

Αν θες να γίνεις ενεργός κόμβος και να δρομολογείς κίνηση , το να μπείς με αυτό τον εξοπλισμό το θεωρώ επιεικώς απαράδεκτο. Όσον αφορά την αγορά εξοπλισμού υπάρχουν μεταχειρισμένα τα οποία βγαίνουν αραιά και που πλέον στις Αγγελίες Εξοπλισμού.

----------


## johnsama

> Δε μπορώ παρα να συμφωνήσω.Σαν client, οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα έμενε εντός του κόμβου σου. Στην ουσία δεν επηρέαζες κανένα.Τώρα αν θές να είσαι και πάλι τερματικός με ενα facelift στους 5GHz όλα καλά.
> 
> Αν θες να γίνεις ενεργός κόμβος και να δρομολογείς κίνηση , το να μπείς με αυτό τον εξοπλισμό το θεωρώ επιεικώς απαράδεκτο. Όσον αφορά την αγορά εξοπλισμού υπάρχουν μεταχειρισμένα τα οποία βγαίνουν αραιά και που πλέον στις Αγγελίες Εξοπλισμού.


Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά,μπορώ να παραμείνω client στα 5Ghz αντι 2.4Ghz.Πώς μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό από τη στιγμή που τα AP που έχουν απομείνει είναι στα 2.4Ghz;Δε θα πρέπει να συνδεθώ με κάποιον που να δέχεται να κάνουμε τέτοια σύνδεση και να καλύψει το κόστος για κάτι που δε θα προσφέρει τίποτα σ' αυτόν;Δεν ξέρω αν σκέφτομαι σωστά γι αυτό αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

----------


## Convict

Δεν ορίζει η μπάντα αν είσαι client η κόμβος κορμού αλλά το πλήθος των λινκ.Οτιδήποτε >1 λινκ σε κατατάσει σε κόμβο κορμού. Είθιστε βέβαια στο δικό μας δίκτυo oi clients να συνδέονται στους 2.4GHz λόγω του ότι η ανάγκη για BW δεν ήταν, παλαιότερα τουλάχιστον, τόσο μεγάλη.Βέβαια την περίοδο που υλοποιήθηκε το δίκτυο δεν υπήρχαν και πολλές επιλογές σε ασύρματα πρωτόκολλα.




> Δε θα πρέπει να συνδεθώ με κάποιον που να δέχεται να κάνουμε τέτοια σύνδεση και να καλύψει το κόστος για κάτι που δε θα προσφέρει τίποτα σ' αυτόν;


Η απάντηση εδώ εξαρτάται απο πού θα το πιάσεις.Η διασύνδεση ενός τερματικού ενδέχεται να έχει θετικό αντίκτυπο μελλοντικά. Ο τερματικός με την ενασχολησή του ενδέχεται να γίνει ενεργός, το ένα λινκ θα διαδεχθεί το δεύτερο , τα δυο 8α γίνουν 3 κοκ.

----------


## johnsama

> Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να πετάξεις το 133, η άστο για κάνα access point μέσα στο σπίτι!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Με το RouterBOARD Groove 5Hn θα μπορέσω να κάνω ΒΒ link χωρίς προβλήματα;Επίσης η RB411 και RB433 κάνουν για ΒΒ;

----------


## mikemtb

> Με το RouterBOARD Groove 5Hn θα μπορέσω να κάνω ΒΒ link χωρίς προβλήματα;Επίσης η RB411 και RB433 κάνουν για ΒΒ;


Ναι σε Όλα!! Η σε συνδυασμό η μονα τους μια Μια χαρά είναι όλα 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## johnsama

Ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για link;Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο maddog571998 #8329.Έχω όλα τα απαραίτητα υλικά (κεραία,RB433,feeder) τα οποία είναι και τοποθετημένα.

----------


## akakios

Κανε εναν κόπο ακομα. Ανεβα στην ταρατσα και τραβα φωτογραφιες γυρω-γυρω για να βαλεις τις φωτο στην WIND.

Ετσι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να δει καποιος ενδιαφερομενος αν εχετε οπτικη επαφη σε σχεση με τα τριγυρω κτηρια.

Αν οι κεραιες σου ειναι πιο ψηλα τοτε αν μπορεις τραβα φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το υψος.

----------


## johnsama

> Κανε εναν κόπο ακομα. Ανεβα στην ταρατσα και τραβα φωτογραφιες γυρω-γυρω για να βαλεις τις φωτο στην WIND.
> 
> Ετσι ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να δει καποιος ενδιαφερομενος αν εχετε οπτικη επαφη σε σχεση με τα τριγυρω κτηρια.
> 
> Αν οι κεραιες σου ειναι πιο ψηλα τοτε αν μπορεις τραβα φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το υψος.


Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή.Θα τραβήξω φωτογραφίες και θα τις βάλω στο wind.

----------


## johnsama

Εχω ανεβασει φωτο απο την ταρατσα μου στο wind.Βλεπω πολυ καλα τον Πειραια.Οποιος μενει στον Πειραια και ενδιαφερεται μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε για link.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=8329

----------


## gas

Ευχομαι συντομα να γινεις και εσυ μελος του δικτυου μας. Λιγο υπομονη θελει στην αρχη!!!

----------


## JB172

> Εχω ανεβασει φωτο απο την ταρατσα μου στο wind.Βλεπω πολυ καλα τον Πειραια.Οποιος μενει στον Πειραια και ενδιαφερεται μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε για link.


Βάλε και εδώ το link του κόμβου στο wind ώστε να το βρίσκει εύκολα όποιος ενδιαφερθεί.

----------


## JB172

Ο κόμβος στο Wind
internet: https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8329
ασύρματα: https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8329

----------


## johnsama

Εχω ανεβασει φωτο απο την ταρατσα μου στο wind.Βλεπω πολυ καλα τον Πειραια.Οποιος μενει στον Πειραια και ενδιαφερεται μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε για link.

internet: https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8329
wireless: https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8329

----------


## johnsama

Στην προσπαθεια μου να κανω link με καποιο κοντινο μου κομβο εκανα ενα scan με το winbox.Επιασα ενα κομβο με signal strength -57 που νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλο.Επικοινωνησα με τον ιδιοκτητη αλλα μου ειπε οτι δεν ασχολειται πλεον πολυ.Του ανεφερα οτι τον πιανω και τον ρωτησα αν ειναι εφικτο να συνδεθω μαζι του χωρις να κανει εκεινος τιποτα απο τη μερια του (εχει link με ενα κομβο ο οποιος ειναι στην ιδια νοητη ευθεια με τον δικο μου κομβο).Μου απαντησε οτι δεν το ξερει αυτο.Γνωριζει καποιος αν μπορει να γινει αυτο;Αν η απαντηση ειναι θετικη τι ρυθμισεις θα πρεπει να κανω εγω στο winbox;

----------


## gas

Φυσικα και μπορει να γινει.
Πρεπει ομως να το θελει και ο απεναντι. Μπορεις να του ζητησεις μια προσωρινη προσβαση ωστε να γινουν οι απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις πρωτα στον κομβο του και μετα στον δικο σου ωστε εστω και τερματικος να ενσωματωθεις στο δικτυο.

----------


## geolos

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτος είναι AP...Εαν έχει mikrotik με license 3 πάλι δε μπορεί να βγάλει extra (vitrual) λινκ για εσένα θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον interface.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Για να έχει lvl3 θα πρέπει να έχει ρβ τύπου 711 και σια h groovaki αν θυμάμαι καλά... Τα χρήματα μου στο >lvl3

----------


## geolos

Χαχαχαχχα ´κοντινό κόμβό είπε, δεν είπε ποιος...δεν ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό έχει.
Πάω ´πασό´ :-p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

johnsama τα φύλλα σου. Εν ολίγοις πέστα όλα....

----------


## johnsama

> Ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για link;Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο maddog571998 #8329.Έχω όλα τα απαραίτητα υλικά (κεραία,RB433,feeder) τα οποία είναι και τοποθετημένα.


Εχω ανεβασει φωτο απο την ταρατσα μου στο wind.Βλεπω πολυ καλα τον Πειραια.Οποιος μενει στον Πειραια και ενδιαφερεται μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε για link.Ομως ενδιαφερομαι και για Π. Φαληρο, Ν. Σμυρνη, Αλιμο και κοντινες περιοχες.

----------


## Convict

Όσο πιο κοντινό το λινκ τόσο πιο σταθερό θα είναι σε βάθος χρόνου....

Πσσσσσ τι είπα πάλι ο άρχοντας  ::

----------


## johnsama

> Όσο πιο κοντινό το λινκ τόσο πιο σταθερό θα είναι σε βάθος χρόνου....
> 
> Πσσσσσ τι είπα πάλι ο άρχοντας


Convict ενδιαφερεσαι για link?

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα,
Μια συμβουλή από μεριάς μου... αν θες την ακούς, αν όχι την πετάς...

Το πρώτο λινκ (εαν δεν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό) θα δυσκολευτείς να το βγάλεις, αρκετά θα έλεγα...από το 2ο και μετά γίνεται ποιο εύκολο. Γενικά οι τερματικοι κομβοι (δηλ. κόμβος με 1 λινκ) δεν είναι και τόσο ελκυστικοί για ευνόητους λόγους.

Θα σου πρότεινα να μπεις στο 
http://bgpmap.geolos.com 
και να δεις από τους ζωντανούς κόμβους που είναι κοντά σου ποιους βλέπεις. Για να δεις οπτική μεταξύ 2 σημείων χρειαημοποιεις τον marker που είναι στο κέντρο-κάτω μέρος του χάρτη και δηλώνεις τα 2 σημεία που θες (επάνω στο χάρτη). Το εαν έχεις οπτική η όχι θα το καταλάβεις...

Μετά πας στο WiND και αρχίζεις να στέλνεις emails στους διαχειριστές των κόμβων για τους οποίους υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Αν δεν πάρεις απαντήσεις τότε αρχιζεις να κοιτας λίγο πιο μακριά... σε χλμ από εσένα.

Απλά θέλει υπομονή!
Καλή τύχη
Χρήστος 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnsama

> Καλησπέρα,
> Μια συμβουλή από μεριάς μου... αν θες την ακούς, αν όχι την πετάς...
> 
> Το πρώτο λινκ (εαν δεν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό) θα δυσκολευτείς να το βγάλεις, αρκετά θα έλεγα...από το 2ο και μετά γίνεται ποιο εύκολο. Γενικά οι τερματικοι κομβοι (δηλ. κόμβος με 1 λινκ) δεν είναι και τόσο ελκυστικοί για ευνόητους λόγους.
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα να μπεις στο 
> http://bgpmap.geolos.com 
> και να δεις από τους ζωντανούς κόμβους που είναι κοντά σου ποιους βλέπεις. Για να δεις οπτική μεταξύ 2 σημείων χρειαημοποιεις τον marker που είναι στο κέντρο-κάτω μέρος του χάρτη και δηλώνεις τα 2 σημεία που θες (επάνω στο χάρτη). Το εαν έχεις οπτική η όχι θα το καταλάβεις...
> 
> ...


Μπηκα στη σελιδα που μου προτεινες και ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συμβουλη.Αλλωστε καθε συμβουλη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη.Θα ηθελα ομως να ρωτησω αν αυτος ο χαρτης ειναι ενημερωμενος με τα πιο προσφατα στοιχεια και οχι σαν το wind που υπαρχουν κομβοι οι οποιοι δεν υπαρχουν πλεον;

----------


## akakios

Ειναι real time βρε.... ( σχεδον δηλαδη αφου ανανεωνεται καθε μια ωρα περιπου)

Εαν ρουταρει ο κομβος τοτε εμφανιζεται στον χαρτη. Αν ειναι off τοτε γιοκ.  ::

----------


## geolos

Εαν διαβάσεις στην σελίδα λέει ότι αναναιωνεται ανα 3 ώρες...με live data  :: 
Εξάλλου αυτός ήτανε και ο σκοπός του...του εν λόγο site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nvak

> ... Το πρώτο λινκ (εαν δεν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό) θα δυσκολευτείς να το βγάλεις, αρκετά θα έλεγα...από το 2ο και μετά γίνεται ποιο εύκολο. Γενικά οι τερματικοι κομβοι (δηλ. κόμβος με 1 λινκ) δεν είναι και τόσο ελκυστικοί για ευνόητους λόγους. ...


Αυτό ίσχυε παλιά. Τώρα που αραιώσαμε, οι περισσότεροι ενεργοί κόμβοι έχουν στημένο εξοπλισμό που κάθεται.

----------


## klarabel

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτος είναι AP...Εαν έχει mikrotik με license 3 πάλι δε μπορεί να βγάλει extra (vitrual) λινκ για εσένα θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον interface.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI : To Level 3 Licence ... Δεν υποστηρίζει ΑΡ.

Σίγουρα όμως αν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει Virtual AP, ο κομβούχος απο την απέναντι πλευρά (με τέτοιο σήμα -57db) γίνεται ένα καλό λίνκ, 
και δημιουργείται άλλος ένας κόμβος στο δίκτυο.

----------


## geolos

Για το απέναντι μίλαγα...αν έχει L3 παπαλα...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## klarabel

Κατανοητό και εγώ για αυτό είπα. Για να συνδεθεί τρίτος σε υπάρχον λίνκ δεν χρειάζεται ΑΡ mode.

----------


## johnsama

> Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB link στην περιοχή Π.Φαλήρου και Ν. Σμύρνης ή και σε περιοχές κοντά στο Π. Φάληρο.Μέχρι τώρα ήμουν client αλλά επειδή όλοι οι κόμβοι που διέθεταν AP το κατέβασαν, θέλω να κάνω BB link.Ο εξοπλισμός που ήδη διαθέτω ειναι routerboard 133,2 κάρτες routerboard R52 και μια κεραία grid 5Ghz.To πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται το RB133 με winbox και για αυτό ζητώ τη βοήθεια όποιου θέλει να κάνουμε link.Ο κόμβος μου είναι ο maddog571998 #8329.


Ενδιαφερεται καποιος για link σε περιοχες κοντα στο Παλαιο Φαληρο;Εχω καλη οπτικη επαφη με Πειραια.

----------


## ydin

Με Γλυφαδα πως πας ?

----------


## johnsama

Στο bgpmap.geolos.com φαινεται οτι υπαρχει φυσικο εμποδιο μεταξυ μας.Στο wind ομως οχι.Εσυ σαν πιο εμπειρος τι προτεινεις;

----------


## geolos

1. Το bgpmap βασίζεται σε δεδομένα από google
2. Στο bgpmap πρέπει να δηλώσεις εσυ τα ύψη των κόμβων, κάτι που το Wind το έχει από μόνο του- αλλάζοντας το ύψος του κόμβου αλλάζει και το γράφημα λόγο scaling...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasaras123

Ενδιαφερομαι να στησω κατι στο Μοσχατο (#22870) αν μπορω να βοηθησω καπως (ειμαι νεος/ασχετος) μου λετε, το μαιλ μου tasos.drive στο γμαιλ.κομ

----------


## ydin

Στο Σαββατο πρωι, θα στρισω ενα πιατο προς εσενα και θα ανεβασω την ισχυ ελαφρως Θα λεει κατι του στυλ "#20689 Searching for link")

Αλλα πρεπει να κανεις τουλαχιστον 2 ΒΒ links για να θεωρηθεις κομβος και οχι τερματικος. Εγω θα προτεινα 3 εαν μπορεσεις και εχεις οπτικες.

----------


## tasaras123

εσυ καλα τα λες, αλλα ειμαι σε επιπεδο ασχετοσυνης 100%, πρεπει να βρω καποιον να μιλησω πρωτα και να παω για αγορα εξοπλισμου μετα ....




> Στο Σαββατο πρωι, θα στρισω ενα πιατο προς εσενα και θα ανεβασω την ισχυ ελαφρως Θα λεει κατι του στυλ "#20689 Searching for link")
> 
> Αλλα πρεπει να κανεις τουλαχιστον 2 ΒΒ links για να θεωρηθεις κομβος και οχι τερματικος. Εγω θα προτεινα 3 εαν μπορεσεις και εχεις οπτικες.

----------


## akakios

> εσυ καλα τα λες, αλλα ειμαι σε επιπεδο ασχετοσυνης 100%, πρεπει να βρω καποιον να μιλησω πρωτα και να παω για αγορα εξοπλισμου μετα ....


Μην αγχωνεσαι... Ολοι στα ξεκινηματα ειμασταν λιγο εως πολυ μπερδεμενοι. Τις γνωσεις θα τις αποκτησεις με την βοηθεια απο εδω μεσα.

Για αρχη διαβασε το tutorial του tsatasos για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται.

Και πριν αγορασεις κατι καλο θα ειναι να συμβουλευτεις το φορουμ γιατι η τεχνολογια αλλαζει οποτε μπορει να κανεις λαθος αγορα χωρις προοπτικες εξελιξης.

----------


## Convict

> Μην αγχωνεσαι... Ολοι στα ξεκινηματα ειμασταν λιγο εως πολυ μπερδεμενοι. Τις γνωσεις θα τις αποκτησεις με την βοηθεια απο εδω μεσα.
> 
> Για αρχη διαβασε το tutorial του tsatasos για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται.
> 
> Και πριν αγορασεις κατι καλο θα ειναι να συμβουλευτεις το φορουμ γιατι η τεχνολογια αλλαζει οποτε μπορει να κανεις λαθος αγορα χωρις προοπτικες εξελιξης.


Αυτο ξανα πέστο +++++++

----------


## johnsama

> Στο Σαββατο πρωι, θα στρισω ενα πιατο προς εσενα και θα ανεβασω την ισχυ ελαφρως Θα λεει κατι του στυλ "#20689 Searching for link")
> 
> Αλλα πρεπει να κανεις τουλαχιστον 2 ΒΒ links για να θεωρηθεις κομβος και οχι τερματικος. Εγω θα προτεινα 3 εαν μπορεσεις και εχεις οπτικες.


Το ξερω οτι πρεπει να κανω 2 ΒΒ links για να θεωρηθω κομβος.Ομως απο καπου πρεπει να αρχισω.Το ΣΚ δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να ανεβω ταρατσα για να γυρισω την κεραια προς τα σενα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αφησεις το πιατο στραμενο προς εμενα για λιγες μερες;

----------


## johnsama

Ενδιαφερομαι για BB link.Οποιος ενδιαφερεται και ειναι απο Ν. Σμυρνη, Π. Φαληρο, Καλλιθεα και Πειραια να απαντησει εδω ή να μου στειλει PM.Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ηδη στημενος και η κεραια βλεπει Αλιμο (παραλια) κοντα στην Λ. Ποσειδωνος αλλα φυσικα μπορω να την γυρισω και σε αλλη κατευθυνση.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα, για δες μήπως πιάνεις 1 ελεύθερο λινκ που έχω στους 5485 MHz σε απλό Α με ssid: awmn-2125-searching BB_Link .

----------


## johnsama

Mε τη θεση που εχει η κεραια αυτη τη στιγμη δε σε πιανω.Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβω στην ταρατσα μεσα στη βδομαδα.Μονο να αφησεις την κεραια που εχεις στη τωρινη της θεση.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ok.

----------


## akakios

Κανενα νεοτερο?? Πως τα πηγες με το σκαναρισμα?

----------


## johnsama

> Κανενα νεοτερο?? Πως τα πηγες με το σκαναρισμα?


Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα σκανάρισμα για διάφορους λόγους.Γι αυτό έχω να μπω πολύ καιρό στο φόρουμ και μόλις σήμερα είδα το ποστ σου.Από ένα πολύ πρόχειρο σκανάρισμα που είχα κάνει πριν το καλοκαίρι δεν είχα πιάσει τον dgi.

----------

